# What's your top 5 pigments?



## dominichulinda (May 25, 2008)

1. melon - golden peach
2. vanilla - soft ivory white
3. darksoul - charcoal black w/ gold
4. teal - shimmering blue/green
5. golden lemon - frosted yellow gold


----------



## KTB (May 25, 2008)

1. Your Ladyship
2. Deckchair
3. Chartreuse
4. Mutiny
5. ??????  not sure yet really


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (May 25, 2008)

1.Teal
2.Fuschia and Pink Pearl
3.Vanilla
4.Violet
5.Sweet Sienna
6.Jardin Aires

Sorry I just couldn't pick 5..... LOL


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

1) Vanilla
2) Teal
3) Melon
4) Fuschia
5) Smoke signals


----------



## sofabean (May 25, 2008)

1. old gold
2. chartreuse
3. golden olive
4. kelly green

i'm not much of a pigment person.


----------



## mekaboo (May 25, 2008)

Vanilla
Violet
Teal
Entremauve
Green Brown


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 25, 2008)

Violet
Teal
Dark Soul
Vanilla
Chartreuse


----------



## sweetie0716 (May 25, 2008)

1. Your Ladyship
2. Sweet Sienna
3. Smoke Signals
4. Entremauve
5. Teal


----------



## melliquor (May 25, 2008)

1. All Girl
2. Blue
3. Vanilla
4. Coco Beach
5. Gold Dusk


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 25, 2008)

Vanilla
Old Gold
Blue Brown
Pink Opal
Smoke Signals


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 25, 2008)

Coco Beach
Grape
Lovely Lily
Sunpepper
Golden Olive


----------



## neezer (May 25, 2008)

even though im not fond of pigments, lol, of the samples i have:

All three Corals
Chartreuse
Gold (metal)
Bell Bottom Blue
Smoke Signals


----------



## dominichulinda (May 25, 2008)

thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is also good for the newbies getting in to pigments to see whats popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lovely Miss Christine (♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥), stated a close dupe for black ore =  dark soul + golden lemon


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 26, 2008)

1. Vanilla
2. Kitschmas
3. Teal
4. Melon
5. Mutiny

but i love so many pigments.. aww hihi <3


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 26, 2008)

1) Teal
2) Tan
3) Chartreuse
4) Smoke Signals
5) Emerald Green


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 26, 2008)

1. Tan
2. Violet
3. Rose Gold
4. Vanilla
5. Fuschia 
6. Electric Coral 

Sorry couldn't pick just 5 either.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 26, 2008)

1. Vanilla
2. Teal
3. Tan
4. Melon
5. Chartreuse


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 26, 2008)

5. Platinum
4. Rose Gold 
3. Golden Lemon
2. Rush Metal
1. Jardin Aires (i use it as a highlight 75% of the time)


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 26, 2008)

White gold, gold mode, cocomotion, coco beach and forest green.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2008)

Subtle
Tan
Chocolate Brown
Entremauve
Teal


----------



## glitzbeary (May 27, 2008)

Teal
Azreal Blue
Deep Blue Green
Coco Beach
Apricot Pink


----------



## sadecki (May 27, 2008)

1. Melon
2. Jardin Aires
3. Cocomotion
4. White Gold
5. Vanilla


----------



## laorenjii (May 29, 2008)

Well it looks like I'm going to head out and buy The popular Vanilla and Blue Brown, lol!  Plus I think I'll go for teal, dark soul and copper sparkle!


----------



## lsperry (May 29, 2008)

My faves in no particular order.

Entremauve (3 jars)
Smoke Signals (3 jars)
Deep Blue Green
Jardin Aires
Gold Dusk
Blue Brown
Marine Ultra
Forest Green (recently bought a full jar from MACpro 1-800#. Didn't know it was still available 'til I saw a post by erine1881 that it was still available; it just isn't on the website)


----------



## knoxydoll (May 29, 2008)

1. Sweet Sienna
2. Teal
3. Smoke Signals (almost gone now)
4. Jardin Aires
5. Cocomotion.

I'm like the only person who doesn't really like Vanilla.


----------



## msmack (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I'm like the only person who doesn't really like Vanilla._

 
No, no. I am with ya!


----------



## msmack (May 29, 2008)

1. Teal
2. Old Gold
3. Subtle
4. Entremauve
5. Your Ladyship


----------



## HoneyLicious (May 29, 2008)

1. Sweet Sienna
2. Subtle
3. Nightlight
4. Gold Dusk
5. Dazzleray
that's my top 5 favourite..
but i also love Soft Washed, Azreal Blue, All girl, Golders Green and Copperclast very much.


----------



## L281173 (May 30, 2008)

Lime Green
Teal Green
Yield
Black n- blue
Extassy


----------



## captodometer (Jun 1, 2008)

Chocolate Brown
Pinked Mauve
Deep Purple
Softwash Grey
Violet

I will also join the hatin' on Vanilla bandwagon


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 1, 2008)

Shimmertime
Deckchair
Dazzleray
Subtle
Golden Lemon


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jun 1, 2008)

1. melon
2. tan
3. vanilla
4. blue brown
5. sunpepper


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Vanilla
2. Violet
3. Golden Olive
4. Pink Pearl
5. Melon

I think it'd be easier to list the couple I don't like LOL. But Vanilla is my favorite cause I can use it for anything. Violet, Golden Olive and Pink Pearl are the ones I use at least three times a week in one way or another LOL. And I JUST got Melon yesterday and it is my new fave. OMG, it makes such a beautiful blush and on the lips :O.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 1, 2008)

In no particular order -

LEs/Dcd

- Green (frost)
- Sweet Sienna
- Your Ladyship
- Subtle
- Blue Storm

Reg

- Vanilla
- Melon
- Rose
- Golden Olive
- Blue Brown

But this list is HIGHLY interchangeable for me with almost any/all of my other pigments since I go through stages where I will wear one colour a lot, then switch to something else!! Really I love all my piggies


----------



## ktb8293 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sweet Sienna
Entremauve
Teal
Lovely Lily
Green Brown (wet and dry together)


----------



## Lucky1288 (Jun 3, 2008)

Teal
Dark Soul
White
Gold Dusk
Pink Pearl


----------



## damsel (Jun 3, 2008)

the ones that i have amassed so far are:
subtle
sweet sienna
bell bottom blue
black ore
your ladyship

but i'm still looking for more...


----------



## Honor1 (Jun 15, 2008)

1.Golden Olive
2.Pink Opal
3.Tan or Melon
4.Pink Bronze
5.Jardin Aires

Old Gold and Off The Radar are good runner ups!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Revved Up goes with NYX Fanta p/g
2. Mauvement
3. Chocolate Brown
4. Vis-a-Violet
5.  Deep Purple or Grape


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

Vanilla
Pink Pearl
Deckchair
Frozen White
Rose


----------



## ratmist (Jun 24, 2008)

1.  Goldenaire (god I love this colour, on its own or as a highlighter)
2.  Teal  
3.  Golden Lemon
4.  Blue-Brown (not the easiest to use but once you figure it out it's great!)
5.  Provence (nicer than Tan or Vanilla, imho)


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 24, 2008)

Sun Pepper
Rose
Vanilla
Tan
frost


----------



## seymone25 (Jul 4, 2008)

Let see. Not in any particular order

1. White Gold
2. Naked
3. Sweet Sienna
4. Copperized
5. Tan
6. Melon

I love pigments so I could go on and on...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't have a top 5, but I get the most use out of Vanilla and Blue Brown.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 5, 2008)

1. Blue Brown
2. Teal 
3. All-Girl
4. Kelly Green
5. Sunpepper/Dark Soul

Hope This Helps!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 5, 2008)

1. Vanilla
2. Vanilla
3. Vanilla
4. Vanilla
5. Vanilla












I'm sorry, I know that's a cheap way to answer...lol... But, I love it!


----------



## Kaminoke (Jul 5, 2008)

Fuschia
Violet
Teal
Rebelrock Blue
Vanilla

Fuschia is my #1 by far though... definitely my first love!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 5, 2008)

1.  Vanilla
2.  Melon
3.  Tan
4.  Violet
5.  White


----------



## makeba (Jul 13, 2008)

deep purple
melon
mauvement
choco brown
gold stroke


----------



## ltaylor (Jul 14, 2008)

Dark Soul
Violet
Blue-Brown
Teal
Vanilla


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 14, 2008)

1. jardin aires
2. deep blue green
3. vanilla
4. teal
5. platinum


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jul 14, 2008)

1. Bell Bottom Blue
2. Vanilla
3.Fuchsia
4.Helium
5. Old Gold


----------



## ashleezy (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Vanilla
2. Rose
3. Violet
4. Fuschia
5. Melon


----------

